# What Brand of Talc To Use ?



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

I've always used JJ Baby Powder when installing Butyl and Latex tubes but always wondered if the fragrance was harmful to the rubber.

What do you use?


----------



## tka (Jun 11, 2014)

Rema Tire Talc


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

tka said:


> Rema Tire Talc


Ditto


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

tka said:


> Rema Tire Talc


Just ordered some, thanks!


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

You guys spend $15 for something I can get at Safeway or Walmart for $5???

Johnson's Baby Powder, 22 oz - Walmart.com


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> I've always used JJ Baby Powder when installing Butyl and Latex tubes but always wondered if the fragrance was harmful to the rubber.
> 
> What do you use?


OK, not being a d!ck, just thinking outloud, then writing it,

If it's ok for a baby's butt, then how would it even hurt rubber????


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

ziscwg said:


> If it's ok for a baby's butt, then how would it even hurt rubber????



cc:Ellen Brockovich


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

robt57 said:


> cc:Ellen Brockovich


Is that a lesbian Julia Roberts?


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

ziscwg said:


> OK, not being a d!ck, just thinking outloud, then writing it,
> 
> If it's ok for a baby's butt, then how would it even hurt rubber????


I have read that JJ Baby Powder has perfumes that speed up the degradation of latex, I have never had any issues using it but since I needed to buy some I thought I would find some 100% Talc with no perfumes.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> I have read that JJ Baby Powder has perfumes that speed up the degradation of latex, I have never had any issues using it but since I needed to buy some I thought I would find some 100% Talc with no perfumes.


Talcum is a waste, fragranced or not. 

Talcum Powder for Tubes and Tires by Jobst Brandt


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> Talcum is a waste, fragranced or not.
> 
> Talcum Powder for Tubes and Tires by Jobst Brandt


I suspect he might a different opinion if he stored his bike or tubes in my TX garage in the summer.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Or FL where I live. I have used "generic" talc on clincher tubes since I began riding many years ago and never had any issues with tubes, but I don't use latex tubes either. Even with talc, a tube can get stuck to a tire and need some effort to remove.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> Talcum is a waste, fragranced or not.
> 
> Talcum Powder for Tubes and Tires by Jobst Brandt


I'd be willing to bet Jobst Brandt never mounted a brand new tire to a Pacenti SL23 V1 rim.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> I'd be willing to bet Jobst Brandt never mounted a brand new tire to a Pacenti SL23 V1 rim.


And I'll bet he never had to just about peel a tube out of a rim. I've done a couple (others' bikes, not mine) where the tube was almost vulcanized to the tire. That's never happened with my talced tubes.


----------



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

Read the ingredients on your powder. They're not all Talc. Johnson&Johnson, as well as most "baby" powders are actually cornstarch. Gold Bond is true talcum. J&J switched a few years back, because breathing in too much talcum can be carcinogenic or cause other sorts of lung disease. 

They work differently. Talcum creates a barrier between the skin (or butyl) and the moisture. Cornstarch is highly absorbent, so it absorbs the moisture rather than allowing it to remain in contact with the skin. 

If the purpose of the powder is to prevent the tube from sticking to the inner wall of the tire, I _surmise _that talcum would do a better job of this. Once the cornstarch becomes saturated, it becomes a mushy paste. Then it hardens and turns to cement. 

Meanwhile, Gold Bond contains camphor and menthol, and I'm not sure what these will do to tubes. 

I guess if you're really concerned you can find a product that is pure talc. I've used both J&J and Gold Bond, and I've never had a tube disintegrate on me while riding. Hopefully, I never will. I think I've had a pinch flat once. I've also had flats after bringing the bike on the airplane, leaving it in a hot car, and because of gremlins. So maybe, these flats happened because the powder somehow weakened the tube after it was sitting in the sun. Or maybe it's just because butyl only has a certain amount of lifespan and durability, and sometimes the tubes just die.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

TiCoyote said:


> Read the ingredients on your powder. They're not all Talc. Johnson&Johnson, as well as most "baby" powders are actually cornstarch. Gold Bond is true talcum. J&J switched a few years back, because breathing in too much talcum can be carcinogenic or cause other sorts of lung disease.
> 
> They work differently. Talcum creates a barrier between the skin (or butyl) and the moisture. Cornstarch is highly absorbent, so it absorbs the moisture rather than allowing it to remain in contact with the skin.
> 
> ...


The JJ baby powder ingredients show to be Talc and Perfume. https://www.johnsonsbaby.com/powder/johnsons-baby-powder#ingredients

Without it my butyl and particularly my latex tubes stick to the tire, with it they dont. Simple fact of life. I have more important things to overthink than this.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

> Read the ingredients on your powder. They're not all Talc. Johnson&Johnson, as well as most "baby" powders are actually cornstarch. Gold Bond is true talcum.
> 
> 
> > J&J switched a few years back,
> ...


Incorrect. They did not switch over -- they offer both, your choice.

I use drugstore brand baby powder (talc). I can't imagine that the tiny amount of perfume is doing any harm to a rubber tube, and I've never seen any evidence that it does.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

This thread is pretty funny.

I use J&J so my wheels smell nice. duh.

And I can't imagine it hurting anything. Remember, the tires have to deal with actual problems like the road and debri and sweat and oil and everything else. I think it's hilarious that someone would be concerned about a few stray molecules of fragrance.

Now that I know Gold Bond has two of my favorite smelly things, I might switch to it. I keep camphor tablets in my toolboxes, shed and workroom to keep tools from rusting, so I think is as good a thing as anything to have near/in a wheel.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

I do have a tendency to overthink things.
I think talc helps by allowing the tube to move inside the tire (to center itself) when it's first inflated.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> I'd be willing to bet Jobst Brandt never mounted a brand new tire to a Pacenti SL23 V1 rim.


What you really need to do that is a Kool Stop tire jack


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

jnbrown said:


> What you really need to do that is a Kool Stop tire jack


I've got one but never use it, all I need is a little talc and my hands.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> I've always used JJ Baby Powder when installing Butyl and Latex tubes but always wondered if the fragrance was harmful to the rubber.
> 
> What do you use?


I just gotta say, this thread is hilarious.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Kerry Irons said:


> I just gotta say, this thread is hilarious.


I have to agree


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

FWIW, Specialized's lightweight premium road tubes come pre-talced in little plastic bags. Personally, I find it easier to mount and demount tires and tubes if the tube is talced, and less likely to pinch or catch the tube under the bead of the tire. That's why I use it. I don't believe it serves a purpose or has an effect beyond that.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

I'm glad nobody brought up the concerns about adding rotational weight to their wheels. Oops......:mad2:


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

junior1210 said:


> I'm glad nobody brought up the concerns about adding rotational weight to their wheels. Oops......:mad2:


I prefer the scented J&J talc as it gives off that "baby's bum" smell all the time and it gets the group-ride mothers all broody and they chase after me, trying to get a whiff of nostalgia. Trying to escape them gives me interval training. It's a win-win for everyone *and* my tubes.


----------



## Vince77 (Apr 17, 2012)

Blackboard chalk and file,cheesegrater or knife is a very cheap alternative.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Vince77 said:


> Blackboard chalk and file,cheesegrater or knife is a very cheap alternative.


Why, because the cost of genuine baby talc is cost prohibitive?

This thread has incredible legs for a topic about nothing.


----------

